# Marion "possibly being" moved....



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

OK there is another thread, saying that Marion could be moved for Chicago's Picks. I was thinking last night about a possible trade(s) that the Suns could do. First, I would like to say that i am opposed to trading Marion but I think that if they are going to trade him, Rob and Mike need to think of the future. 

Ok here is my idea....

Suns Trade Marion and #27 (own pick) to Minnesota for thier #6 pick and Troy Hudson (PG) (4 years, 28 Million).

And Then the Suns can either Draft a player like Gay or best best player available. 

OR

Suns trade #6 (via MIN), and #21 (from LAL via ATL) and 2007 ATL (top 3 protected) to Chicago for #2 (via NYK) and #16 (own pick).

Suns then Draft at #2 Alridge or Bargnani and draft at #16 a International player to develop overseas.

These moves allows Minnesota to get another star around KG. And allows Phoenix to get cap space to sign Tim Thomas, Re-sign Diaw and Barbosa, and sign their acquired draftpicks.

C- Kurt Thomas/ Boris Diaw
PF- Amare Stoudamire/ #2 (Alridge)
SF- James Jones/ Tim Thomas
SG- Raja Bell/ Leandro Barbosa/ Eddie House
PG- Steve Nash/ Troy Hudson

Remember this is just an idea and these moves can only be done, if teams trading actually trade. I will now take your thoughts.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I like the Chicago trade that is being rumored. But there will probable be more trade ideas during the off-season. 

Picking up Troy Hudson would be a terrible acquisition. Hes just like House, a chucker.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

No way to the Miny trade. Marion is sooooo much more valuable than #6 and Troy Hudson, i cannot see us trading Marion for anyless than what is rumoured in the chicago trade


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

If we get anything less then KG for Marion I will call for Sarvers head.

This Marion trade bull**** has to stop. Nash and Marion are equally valuable to the Suns at this juncture. Pay the tax on his cotract for a few years and we might finally see one or more rings.

ShuHanGuanYu: No curse masking please.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I do not want Shawn going anywhere


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Marion is an all-star right now and he is still in his peak years... I would only accept a trade for another all-star calibre player, nothing less.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I think moving Kurt would be a lot more in our interest when it comes to saving money. Sure we wouldn't be able to get a lot for him because of his being out for so long... but it's better than trading away the one guy that really saved this season from disaster (I wouldn't call him our MVP but without him, Amare, or Kurt we'd be annihilated on the boards every night... with him we can still pull even sometimes).


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Sarver is a business man and Im afraid he will make a decision based on a business perspective.

I dont think Marion should be moved until Amare can prove he can replace Marion's 22/12.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

1 Penny said:


> Sarver is a business man and Im afraid he will make a decision based on a business perspective.
> 
> I dont think Marion should be moved until Amare can prove he can replace Marion's 22/12.



Yeah, but with D'antoni as VP/GM, Marion is not going anywhere aslong as he likes him.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Sarver might be a business man, but he obviously doesn't realize that winning will bring him in more money than trading one of our best players just to lower the cap. Because we will not be nearly as good without him.


----------



## carousel (Jun 4, 2006)

I really hope he doesn't go. You can't replace him and it adds depth to the forward positions if Shawn, Diaw, TT, and Amare are back.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Carbo04 said:


> Sarver might be a business man, but he obviously doesn't realize that winning will bring him in more money than trading one of our best players just to lower the cap. Because we will not be nearly as good without him.


This is not really as true as you think it is. Phoenix doesn't have the corporate partnerships that a team like the Lakers or the Knicks have.

The NBA takes 45% of the playoff gate (receipts for the games). He then has to pay the players on avg. 30K per playoff game, as that is in most contracts. Why do you think Sterling went so long without caring that he didn't have a playoff team? Most owners don't make money until they sell their pro franchises.

However, I don't really understand why he is an owner, if he's going to be so damn adamant about not paying the luxury tax. If Marion made 4 million less per year (still over 10 million), things would be easier. However, if Sarver wants to have a bench, he's going to have to move Marion, cause you know they are not moving Nash or Amare and this team really could use a young backup PG.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

here are some of Sarver's recent comments..


complete link 




> To me, the future is more exciting because we've got great pieces," Sarver said. "We're going to be in good shape for a long while."
> 
> The Suns' projected payroll, with two guaranteed contracts to give for first-round picks, would be $61 million if Phoenix remained status quo. That would fall short of an estimated $63 million luxury tax for 2006-07, when only one team (likely New York) is expected to have to pay it, according to Sarver. He said seven or eight teams would pay it this year.
> 
> ...


----------

